# Unable to uninstall Net Nanny?



## sardinesrule (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello
I recently tried to uninstall Net Nanny, as I did not want it anymore.
However, the uninstaller did not work.
Therefore, I deleted the ContentWatch folders in the Program Files and Program Data folders, and searched through the registry for NetNanny, Net Nanny, ContentWatch, and Content Watch for applicable keys and deleted them.
However, this did not work.
Net Nanny now does not allow me to access the internet at all, and I have no way of disabling it as all the files are deleted.
System Restore will not work 
Any help?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tried contacting them for support?:

Tech Support Request | Net Nanny

BG


----------



## sardinesrule (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, I have. They simply told me to system restore, which would not work for some strange reason. The errorcode had something to do with net nanny, so I am assuming that it will not work. How could I disable net nanny entirely, seeing as I can't uninstall it, just so I can access the Internet?


----------



## sardinesrule (Sep 17, 2012)

Up?
Haven't found a solution.
I'm not sure if I could fix this by disabling a startup entry...
If I could, which startup entry should I disable?
I've already disabled cwtray.exe, which does nothing


----------

